# EVGA GeForce RTX 3080 Ti FTW3 Ultra



## W1zzard (Jun 2, 2021)

EVGA's GeForce RTX 3080 Ti FTW3 Ultra comes with a large factory overclock, which results in out-of-the-box performance higher than even the RTX 3090. EVGA is also including nine additional temperature sensors and a large power limit adjustment range of up to 450 W.

*Show full review*


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jun 2, 2021)

Thanks Wiz,

I think ill take my 6800 XT with way less power and @ half the RRP


----------



## LFaWolf (Jun 2, 2021)

@W1zzard i think you have a typo in the value and conclusion page, as this is the evga review-
“This lets the Suprim X beat the RTX 3090, by 2%.”


----------



## TheRagnarok (Jun 2, 2021)

Love the teardowns man, Thanks!


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 2, 2021)

LFaWolf said:


> @W1zzard i think you have a typo in the value and conclusion page, as this is the evga review-
> “This lets the Suprim X beat the RTX 3090, by 2%.”


fixed, thanks!


----------



## claster17 (Jun 2, 2021)

I think you copied a bit too much from the 3090 review on page 2:
"Note the heatpipes integrated in the backplate, and the thermal pads to soak up heat from the memory chips placed on this side of the card."


----------



## Mistral (Jun 2, 2021)

"Highly Recommended"... how exactly? If you keep slapping those badges on practically every review, they start losing their meaning...


----------



## Divide Overflow (Jun 2, 2021)

Hot and power hungry, with twice the MSRP of a 3080 for a mediocre improvement in performance.  
NVIDIA - they way you were meant to be played.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jun 2, 2021)

Well I will see if I can get this..


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jun 2, 2021)

No passive fan mode on OC profile is stupidity


----------



## bonehead123 (Jun 2, 2021)

Well, with all of today's 3080 announcements, does this mean that the gawdawful GPU shortage/price gouging schrades is over, since everybody & their brother seems to have them ready now...... ?????

Yea right, if you believe that, then I have a large tract of prime, pristine beachfront property for you to buy for a great price...

ps.....it's only 472.636 km north of the Himalayas, hehehe


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 3, 2021)

bonehead123 said:


> ps.....it's only 472.636 km north of the Himalayas, hehehe


Earth is just over 40,000K's around, so I'd have to travel ten times around the globe plus some to get to my new beach home?


----------



## Pastorn5 (Jun 3, 2021)

What is the point of letting new cards? It's impossible to get the first ones...
I wish there was a way of getting a card from another manufacturer and let Nvidia have the finger... 
Even the the stores are juicing up the prices. Its all a great scam...


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jun 3, 2021)

Pastorn5 said:


> What is the point of letting new cards? It's impossible to get the first ones...
> I wish there was a way of getting a card from another manufacturer and let Nvidia have the finger...
> Even the the stores are juicing up the prices. Its all a great scam...



If the MSRP price is real that Nvidia provides, that _should_ mean that they are able to manufacture cards at that price and still turn a profit. So what prevents AIBs from doing the same? Why are their cards so much higher in price?

You have a couple of things that are of possible and both are concerning to me in this situation:
1) Nvidia is outright lying about what a card can be manufactured for and the MSRP is a lie.
OR
2) AIBs are outright lying about how much "extra" it now costs to obtain parts to manufacture their cards and they are price gouging the fuck out of everyone. Then when things hit retailers, they in turn add on their mark up to turn a profit......

6700XT listed as MSRP of $479. I see them selling upwards of nearly $900 and up.
RTX 3070 listed as MSPR of $499. I see them selling upwards of $900 and up.
That just goes to show you that either option 1 or option 2 is the problem and I don't know which one is, but both options irk me.


----------



## tomc100 (Jun 3, 2021)

Scalpers have ruined pc gaming and console gaming.  These people should all be doxed.


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 4, 2021)

@W1zzard

There is an error in the article, it states "Memory is a 4-phase setup pulled by an OnSemi NCP81610 controller." It is actually 3 not 4. You correctly highlighted the 3 in the picture, but the text below it is incorrect in the tear down section.









						EVGA GeForce RTX 3080 Ti FTW3 Ultra Review
					

EVGA's GeForce RTX 3080 Ti FTW3 Ultra comes with a large factory overclock, which results in out-of-the-box performance higher than even the RTX 3090. EVGA is also including nine additional temperature sensors and a large power limit adjustment range of up to 450 W.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 4, 2021)

Purgatory said:


> @W1zzard
> 
> There is an error in the article, it states "Memory is a 4-phase setup pulled by an OnSemi NCP81610 controller." It is actually 3 not 4. You correctly highlighted the 3 in the picture, but the text below it is incorrect in the tear down section.
> 
> ...


Fixed, thanks!


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 5, 2021)

tomc100 said:


> Scalpers have ruined pc gaming and console gaming.  These people should all be doxed.


To dox them you'd probably have to buy something.

Anyways, disagree.  Not that scalpers are ruining PC gaming, but that doxing is acceptable in response to pretty much anything short of a crime.  Even then, doxing implies giving it to the mob.  Skip that, if it's a crime give it to the authorities.  Vigilante justice serves no one.

To stay with the thread topic:  I've always been pleased with EVGA's FTW cards.  Yes they have a fair upmark, but if you can get one for MSRP in this day and age it's an autowin so who cares?  Plus they always have good cooling and build quality on this line it seems.

Own a RTX 3070 FTW3 right now.  From the queue system.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi,
On alerts for a hydro copper just for grins of course only supports win-10 so not likely.
Maybe it does


----------



## LFaWolf (Jun 5, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> On alerts for a hydro copper just for grins of course only supports win-10 so not likely.
> Maybe it does
> View attachment 202853


Security support for Windows 7 has been discontinued for some time now. Maybe take this as an opportunity to upgrade?


----------

